# Those carts you review



## Havocbean (Nov 27, 2006)

Do you get to keep em?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I just think that would be awesome :-P


----------



## shaunj66 (Nov 27, 2006)

Yes we do get to keep them. We don't do all that work for no reward. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Here's just some of the linkers I've found that were scattered around the desks.


----------



## AppleJuice (Nov 27, 2006)

hehe you cheat...two of those M3 Lites are empty shells.


----------



## nicomaru (Nov 27, 2006)

Would be possible to sell some of those card for a poor member like me?


----------



## nintendofreak (Nov 27, 2006)

QUOTE(shaunj66 @ Nov 27 2006 said:


> Yes we do get to keep them. We don't do all that work for no reward.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Desks? , is there a GBAtemp office or command center  ?


----------



## Jax (Nov 27, 2006)

HOLY MOSES!


----------



## lookout (Nov 27, 2006)

I in tears.....


----------



## tetsuya (Nov 27, 2006)

:'(  sniff what a beautiful collection.


----------



## CCNaru (Nov 27, 2006)

omg bid on acekard!!!


----------



## jpxdude (Nov 27, 2006)

hehe about as many as I have laying about my messy room, granted, I do not have much in regards to slot 1 solutions like you guys do :-P  nice collection!


----------



## Helmut (Nov 27, 2006)

Mainly thx to all the gbatemp partners and manufacturers. Without them, there wouldn't be so much reviews/comparison. And thanks for testing all this stuff 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## fischju_original (Nov 27, 2006)

you guys need a new review of M3 CF vs SC CF


----------

